
The Framework is dead. Long live the CMS. - turoczy
http://www.metaltoad.com/blog/framework-dead-long-live-cms
======
gexla
Quote from his comment on his site:

"For 95% percent of projects that come in the door, using a framework vs.
using a CMS (Drupal specifically) is a waste of time/money."

This isn't a trend, this is simply your market. Other web dev shops are in a
different market and seeing different numbers. There are plenty of cases where
a CMS (or even many frameworks) is such a bad fit that it wouldn't make sense
to even try. If you spend your days building sites which aren't far evolved
from brochure sites, then sure, a CMS makes great sense.

~~~
c1sc0
Well, for most of _my_ projects I end up beating a framework into submission
to make it do what I want. Using something like Drupal for those projects (I
have) would accomplish only one thing: drive me insane.

